# How much minimum salary should be for web developer job?



## clerkman1612 (Sep 4, 2011)

I m just 12th Pass(Commerce).I have done certificates courses in Tally,DTP,MS Office. I m soon completing *Cetrificate in Web Designing Course *from a local institute in Delhi. After It I will do *Certificate in Web Development Course*. In Web Designing Course, I have studied HTML,CSS,Images,Links & Lists,Tables,Frames,Multimedia,JavaScript,HTML Forms.
In Web Development Course I will do C#,ASP.Net,MS SQL 2008.(that is my final decision).
I have not done any job earlier.
So Plz tell How much will be *my salary per year(Minimum)* after completing all studies(Web Designing & Web Development Both)?  But point to be noted is that I want to apply for job of Web Developers only (as a fresher) in Delhi or Noida.
So Plz tell me. Digit Experts Guys U also plz help me by telling it.
Thanks in Advance.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 4, 2011)

R u planning to do any degree courses after 12th or this is where u stop study?


----------



## clerkman1612 (Sep 4, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> R u planning to do any degree courses after 12th or this is where u stop study?



Rhitwick bhai
I m not doing any degree courses. After web development course completion I will look for a job.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 4, 2011)

Not doing a degree course is a bad decision. If not degree go for diploma.

Doing only certification courses won't take you far.

Salary might be 6k to 8k for starters. If experienced could increase. 

But, anyday when trying for a new job ur education would come in ur way.


----------



## clerkman1612 (Sep 4, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> Not doing a degree course is a bad decision. If not degree go for diploma.
> 
> Doing only certification courses won't take you far.
> 
> ...



Rhitwick Bhai
Thanks for advice. But due to personal probs I cannot do any degree or diploma. and I m 30 now.
But tell me one more thing plz. U said that after experience salary will increase,does that mean that after (suppose) 3 or 5 years of job experience if I try to look for next company or employers ; would they ask more for degree or more for experience?


----------



## clerkman1612 (Sep 5, 2011)

Now I have clearly understood that *portfolio* along with *experience* also matters significantely. (I have read other forums members threads also). So after learning *C#,Asp.Net,MS SQL 2008,JavaScript *( I m currently studying JavaScript in Web Designing Classes)  and completing some projects (which will be given by the local insititute from where I m studying) my portfolio will become strong. And then I may get a good(starters/freshers) job.


----------



## clerkman1612 (Sep 5, 2011)

I think (after getting certificate in Web Designing and Web Development) I should look for job (either by the help of job placement center or direct by the local insititute help where I m studying) in startup companies and should work hard there for at least one year. Then after 1 year experience of job I should look for good salary job in another company (By then I might not need help of job placement center).


----------



## noob (Sep 5, 2011)

no good/top company will select you..not cauz u dont have expertise but cauz u dont have a degree


----------



## clerkman1612 (Sep 5, 2011)

I will never give up.Guys sorry for posting this reply.


----------



## 01swatikumari (Sep 5, 2011)

clerkman1612 said:


> I m just 12th Pass(Commerce).I have done certificates courses in Tally,DTP,MS Office. I m soon completing *Cetrificate in Web Designing Course *from a local institute in Delhi. After It I will do *Certificate in Web Development Course*. In Web Designing Course, I have studied HTML,CSS,Images,Links & Lists,Tables,Frames,Multimedia,JavaScript,HTML Forms.
> In Web Development Course I will do C#,ASP.Net,MS SQL 2008.(that is my final decision).
> I have not done any job earlier.
> So Plz tell How much will be *my salary per year(Minimum)* after completing all studies(Web Designing & Web Development Both)?  But point to be noted is that I want to apply for job of Web Developers only (as a fresher) in Delhi or Noida.
> ...







Hello frnd

I m swati thanks for share with us your life experience.


----------



## lywyre (Sep 5, 2011)

Not to discourage you at the least need a Diploma to enter into a small web design company. But you can get a job if you keep trying, but with a pay not more than 8k to start with. From there, it is up to you. If you broaden your knowledge and skills you can be a freelancer after a few years of experience. You can also get a degree (part-time or through correspondence).


----------



## abhidev (Sep 5, 2011)

at least do a diploma


----------



## KDroid (Sep 6, 2011)

Even if you've higher potential than other candidates, preference will always be given to the one who has a degree or Diploma,


----------



## clerkman1612 (Sep 6, 2011)

kunal.d said:


> Even if you've higher potential than other candidates, preference will always be given to the one who has a degree or Diploma,



Kunal.d Bhai
I got a good solution. I will first complete *Certificates in Web Designing & Web Development Courses *too.Then I will do a a job(fresher) of Web Developers in a startup company for one year. Then after 1 year of job experience I will do Distance Education Programme for *Diploma in Information Technology (Online) *from a good university.  Then I can get a good job in a good company. 
Plz Digits experts Guys tell me how is my idea/plan?


----------



## KDroid (Sep 6, 2011)

Looks good.


----------



## clerkman1612 (Sep 6, 2011)

kunal.d said:


> Looks good.



Kunal.d Bhai
Thanks!


----------



## abhidev (Sep 7, 2011)

why do u wanna waste more time...u can do the distance education while you are working...why wait for another one year...get a job as a fresher and get a diploma simultaneously...wat say??


----------



## kolbywhite28 (Sep 8, 2011)

lywyre said:


> Not to discourage you at the least need a Diploma to enter into a small web design company. But you can get a job if you keep trying, but with a pay not more than 8k to start with. From there, it is up to you. If you broaden your knowledge and skills you can be a freelancer after a few years of experience. You can also get a degree (part-time or through correspondence).



Yes, I agree. It's a reality that a diploma gives you a better edge of getting in your desired company. I suggest you do the distance learning but you don't have to wait for a full year. Besides, it could also be very pleasing IN your resume.


----------



## jagdish (Sep 9, 2011)

bro, first of all you need a entry you can work with any startup company after having 2+ experience you can try in MNCs.


----------



## clerkman1612 (Sep 9, 2011)

abhidev said:


> why do u wanna waste more time...u can do the distance education while you are working...why wait for another one year...get a job as a fresher and get a diploma simultaneously...wat say??





kolbywhite28 said:


> Yes, I agree. It's a reality that a diploma gives you a better edge of getting in your desired company. I suggest you do the distance learning but you don't have to wait for a full year. Besides, it could also be very pleasing IN your resume.





jagdish said:


> bro, first of all you need a entry you can work with any startup company after having 2+ experience you can try in MNCs.



abhidev bhai and kolbywhite28 bhai
I will talk tommorrow with my institute teacher about the diploma(distance learning) thing.

jagdish bhai
I will immidetaly look for job after completion of Certificate in Web Development course.Most of my acquantances have already advised me to get work experience. So doing job is a final decision.But at least I will have to wait for Certificate.
Thanks Guys for advising me.


----------



## clerkman1612 (Sep 10, 2011)

Guys Today Certificate in Web Designing Course has been completed. I will get its certificate on monday.(Hip Hip Hurray)
On Monday Certificate in Web Development Course will start.


----------



## clerkman1612 (Sep 10, 2011)

Digit Experts Guys 
I have some questions to ask. Plz help me
1) If a job is 10 hrs or more per day,then is it possible to attend Distance Education Programme (Diploma in Information Technology) classes?

2)Does any institute provides classes on week ends(Saturday & Sunday)?

3)Can I really do both things simultaneously and that too practically?(Job as a fresher (Web Developer) & Diploma in IT course)

4) Don't u think that load will be much?

Plz give ur suggestion. I m eager to know ur suggestion. And I m also serious in it.
Actually mom said I should do job and diploma simultaneously.
Is there practical solution to it?
Anyway I repeat the good news
Certificate in Web Designing Course has been completed
On Monday Certificate in Web Development Course will start.
Plz guys help me. Thanks in Advance Digit Experts Guys!


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 10, 2011)

You have to if you really willing to. Period!


----------



## clerkman1612 (Sep 10, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> You have to if you really willing to. Period!



rhitwick bhai
I will decide about time of joining Diploma course thing after completion of Certificate in Web Development Course and along with joining the fresher job.
Thanks


----------

